# Will MK5 leather jetta seats fit in a MK4 jetta?



## bayard91 (Dec 18, 2009)

if they do but some customization is required, what would i have to do, i'm talking front bucket seats and the back seat.


----------



## DaleP (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Will MK5 leather jetta seats fit in a MK4 jetta? (bayard91)*

How did your seat swap go? I need new seats in my MKIV golf and want to know if I can widen my search pattern to include MKV seats.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Will MK5 leather jetta seats fit in a MK4 jetta? (bayard91)*

MkV seat, you can see the dual rail sliders.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4441385
In this link you'll see how the MKV floor pan differs and also the bottom of the seat.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4396094
This link shows the MkIV seats, clearly nothing is similar.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4515002


----------



## bikerkid9069 (Oct 12, 2009)

no to resurrect an old thread but it can and has been done. google it.


----------

